# Car camping in the Chattogga River area



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

Its been years since I've up there so I need some a recent report. I'll be taking my elderly father to the Chattogga River for a 2 day camping/fishing trip. He is in good shape for a 71 year old but with bad knees hike-in camping is out. Years ago there use to be camping along the West Fork Chattogga. It was along the river and you could pull your car right to it. Is that camping still available? I know there is walk in camping at Burell's Ford but walk in might be too much. I also know the The Forest Service has camping at Cherry Hill but we were hoping to camp on the water. There use to be dive to stream side camping along Warwoman creek is it still available?


----------



## David Chang (Jan 10, 2011)

Is that in the Oconee National Forest?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 10, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Its been years since I've up there so I need some a recent report. I'll be taking my elderly father to the Chattogga River for a 2 day camping/fishing trip. He is in good shape for a 71 year old but with bad knees hike-in camping is out. Years ago there use to be camping along the West Fork Chattogga. It was along the river and you could pull your car right to it. Is that camping still available? I know there is walk in camping at Burell's Ford but walk in might be too much. I also know the The Forest Service has camping at Cherry Hill but we were hoping to camp on the water. There use to be dive to stream side camping along Warwoman creek is it still available?




You can still camp along the West Fork.  Lots of people kick back, and fish right at their campsite.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 10, 2011)

David Chang said:


> Is that in the Oconee National Forest?




No.  Chattahoochee National Forest, on the GA/SC border.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 10, 2011)

You can still camp close to the river. Go down Warwoman Road and turn up the forest service road right past the bridge when you cross the West Fork. Go approximately 1/2  to  3/4  of a mile and you can pull down to the left close to the camping spots.


----------



## David Chang (Jan 10, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> No.  Chattahoochee National Forest, on the GA/SC border.



Thanks!


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 11, 2011)

+2 on the West Fork, but the sites are limited, if you go in busy season on a weekend, you might not get a site.  You need plan B, and a Plan C.

The Burrell's Ford campground, on the South side of the bridge, has gravel down to the campsites, and it is a walk when you are carrying stuff. I saw one guy out there recently with a great setup. He had a dolly with 'offroad' wheels and propane grill with cooler and camping gear attached so it just rolled instead of being carried, then lays it down and it's a cooking surface, an excellent idea and one I am exploring for myself. If your father can walk a third of a  mile on gravel without having to carry stuff, and you push the cart, that is another good option. That area is well stocked with trout, and usually more mature people than on the north side of the bridge.


----------



## Jighead (Jan 11, 2011)

Sarah's Creek has some great drive up spots, the only catch is I think it is a sesonal trout stream.


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 12, 2011)

Warwoman creek has several spots to camp along the creek but they have no hookups.You could go to tallullah river where they have full service campgrounds and you can drive and fish all over the river with little trouble.Towards the end of warwoman you can get several places to camp close to the water on overflow rd.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 15, 2011)

Our friends at the USFS blocked the road going to drive to sites you are refering to on the West Fork that were just above the Warwoman Bridge. Still some sites a ways up on Holcomb Creek you can still drive to last time I was up there a few months back. 4x4 would be good.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 15, 2011)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Our friends at the USFS blocked the road going to drive to sites you are refering to on the West Fork that were just above the Warwoman Bridge.



Whah? Why? Where? When?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 15, 2011)

They blocked the road a few years back. I am refering to the camp spots just above the warwoman road bridge. The pay/walk-in sites are on up the road. Don't know why. Folks trashing had something to do with it, i am sure.


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 15, 2011)

They are blocking to many roads up here as it is.A guy at the forrest service said they don't have the money to keep these roads up any more so they block the ones they think they need to.


----------



## Wes (Jan 17, 2011)

I second the Sarahs creek site. It's a nice camping area, lots of sites. Short 20 min drive to get to the Chattoog from there. Good base camp for operations. I believe Sarahs creek is seasonal for fishing though.


----------



## jonkayak (Jan 17, 2011)

jigman29 said:


> They are blocking to many roads up here as it is.A guy at the forrest service said they don't have the money to keep these roads up any more so they block the ones they think they need to.



That was their reasoning for shutting down all our 4x4 trails. They even shut one down after a large group put many of thousands of dollars and hundreds of man hours into fixing and repairing it. I think what it truly boils down to is that the tree huggers don't want people in the wood unless it's on foot and on a trail they have made and laid out for us. The tree huggers are winning.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 6, 2012)

jonkayak said:


> That was their reasoning for shutting down all our 4x4 trails. They even shut one down after a large group put many of thousands of dollars and hundreds of man hours into fixing and repairing it. I think what it truly boils down to is that the tree huggers don't want people in the wood unless it's on foot and on a trail they have made and laid out for us. The tree huggers are winning.



Yep, that's what's happening alright, darn shame.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 7, 2012)

But....most are blocked with keyed locks !!!


----------



## General P (Jan 4, 2013)

You can still drive to sandy ford also, from the GA side.


----------



## antique41 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sandy Ford, Earl's Ford, Burrell's Ford and Sarah's Creek are all good drive in spots with camping close.  All are off Warwoman Rd in Rabun County.


----------

